# I'm not surprised that you lot....



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

are still having the same old arguments and a handful of people dominating proceedings?!!!

Pedigree kittens = awwwww!!

Domestic shorthair kittens = disgust!

It makes me think of this: Eugenics

And the man who made it famous.

I say thank goodness for those who have healthy and well looked after litters of DSH cats. There aren't many in my area, I had to travel to get mine. I had more than enough money to buy a 'well bred' pedigree but I didn't want one. I wanted a long established breed with a wide gene pool. One that didn't need human intervention to make it successful. My cats aren't crosses from one pedigree to another. They are a breed of their own.

And you know what? I would say one of my girls is a good candidate to breed from. And 'shock horror' I might do so. Given the lack of Toms in my area it will require effort but I think I will. My local rescues do not have many cats and unless you righteous bunch are prepared to ship a load down I will not be adding to an overpopulation.

I have never in my life seen a feral cat let alone a colony. Not where I live.

You pedigree breeders are hypocrites. Give me a clever genetic disease free 'moggy' any day.

One of you has the most unfortunate and unnatural looking kitten in your signature. You can't ever convince me that is healthy.

And damn any person that neglects or abuses animals


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O boy, here we go, let's see how long this thread takes to be removed!

Liz (not a hypocrite)


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

lizward said:


> O boy, here we go, let's see how long this thread takes to be removed!
> 
> Liz (not a hypocrite)


My thoughts exactly...

IMO, good breeders are needed because they TRY to breed out some of the genetic diseases that their chosen breed has. If we didn't have some people that try to breed away from these problems then you would just have a load of people chucking a male in with a female to make cute kittens that they can sell on, and hang any problems that may pop un in a few years time. I'd rather have a cat from a known background then one from a totally unkown back ground that could have any genetic disease going that's just waiting to show up.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Pardalis said:


> .
> 
> *I say thank goodness for those who have healthy and well looked after litters of DSH cats*.
> 
> ...


Just to add that NO ONE dislikes or hate moggies, we ALL LOVE them, I own 2!

We just want to stop the way they are bred and help to regulate it if possible  for example stop kittens from these lovely caring breeds being sold at 4-8weeks of age for lots of money, and kittens having litters of 5 a year with no reguard for the health of mum.

Maybe you would change your mind if you fostered for a while? If you want a litter of kittens why not join up to a local rescue/foster?

After looking after a cat whose owners no longer wanted her, (she had a broken leg and was left outside, what lovely caring breeders they were) already have 4 litters, she was 2, had a litter of 5 kittens, all had cat flu, mum also had herpes, I had to put cream on her eyes, all the klittens tested positive and screamed when I gave them meds & wiped the thick crust of puss out of their eyes, I will have to disagree about these loveing caring people who open their door to let their cat outside to breed with every mog on the block. But each to their own I guess


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

Remember my last comment - damn everyone who neglects their animals. And that is my overriding statement. I hate them. The very thought of anyone being cruel or ignorant to a loyal animal who has no way of understanding our thought process makes me mad and want to punch them on the nose. And I am a peaceful person. 

TB - I am postin on my iPhone at the moment and some of your questions I can answer better via my laptop where I can more easily post links and type quicker. Also, I'm in the middle of cleaning my kitchen floor which takes twice as long due to the cats finding it fascinating and wanting to join in. 

Whilst on one hand I truly applaud the pedigree breeders that make very effort to breed healthy pedigree cats, I do question the point of it. What is the point of all these breeds? For aesthetic reasons? That's not a good reason to breed an animal. See my eugenics point. 

The DSH evolved through a genuine need. A true partnership for survival. I do concede that some of the pure breed cats have evolved due their environment. But their original job was the same. 

Instead of vilifying so called 'moggies', why not make the effort to educate and improve the huge number of badly bred pedigrees? 

Moggy owners only need help with keeping their cats physically healthy


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Its so true. All of it. Everytime someone breeds a moggy litter i think to myself, what would HITLER do...

Much more fun that What Would Jesus Do I always think....


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pardalis said:


> It makes me think of this: Eugenics
> 
> And the man who made it famous.


Are you in all seriousness making some sort of connection between myself, my hobby, Hitler and Nazism?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Its so true. All of it. Everytime someone breeds a moggy litter i think to myself, what would HITLER do...
> 
> Much more fun that What Would Jesus Do I always think....


Come on people!! This is Pet Forum. Why don't you guys with the man\woman selective cat breeding hobbies\professions go and talk in a forum dedicated to people who breed their cats to look a certain way? Why are you hell bent on spoiling pet owning for everyone else?

And if it's genuine animal welfare you have a problem with, then make it non breed specific.

Have you not realised that people do a google search when they have a question about their pg cat? And google suggests they come here. And they do. And they ask for advice (good for them). And then they get made to feel like Al Quaeda by you lot. And then they go again, none the wiser. Who suffers? The cats. And do you ever have that on your conscience?

Cat lovers? You have got to be kidding me. Put your money where your mouth is. Be gracious. Give advice for the sake of the cat and it's kittens. All of the pros and cons. Remember there is a person at the other end of the computer.

And FAO Liz. Any and all of my hypocrite comments are not directed at you. However, in the spirit of not being hypocritical myself, it does sound like you make your cat hobby over complicated


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

can we keep this in perspective Please and Thank you. I really believe that most of the pedigree breeders and moggie breeders would like to see ethical breeding of both........If the reference to Hitler or inferences continue this will be closed end off....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

My ugly squashed face mush is just fine actually  he revels in his angry ugliness.

I do have to hide him from Hitler cats though, and cretins like yourself


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Are you in all seriousness making some sort of connection between myself, my hobby, Hitler and Nazism?


Just his eugenics part. I don't think you're into genocide


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pardalis said:


> Just his eugenics part. I don't think you're into genocide


When I see people like you posting, I begin to wonder if Hitler was on the right track, just with the wrong target!

I agree a big gene pool is a good thing. Shame that you clearly don't have one


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Pardalis said:


> Ah! The person with the unnatural looking kitten I mentioned earlier. Right on cue. Come on - shouldn't you have said 'when I breed/buy a kitten it's what Hitler would have done?!!
> 
> Come on people!! This is Pet Forum. Why don't you guys with the man\woman selective cat breeding hobbies\professions go and talk in a forum dedicated to people who breed their cats to look a certain way? Why are you hell bent on spoiling pet owning for everyone else?
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: Eee dear


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> My ugly squashed face mush is just fine actually  he revels in his angry ugliness.
> 
> I do have to hide him from Hitler cats though, and cretins like yourself


Seeing as you have never seen my physical form, I would say calling me a cretin is a huge guess:

Cretinism is a condition of severely stunted physical and mental growth due to untreated congenital deficiency of thyroid hormones (congenital hypothyroidism) due to maternal nutritional deficiency of iodine.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> *can we keep this in perspective Please and Thank you. I really believe that most of the pedigree breeders and moggie breeders would like to see ethical breeding of both........If the reference to Hitler or inferences continue this will be closed end off....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ......................................................................................................................


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll live

You do realise that 'eugenics' is the reason you can have milk on your cornflakes every morning?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> canuckjill said:
> 
> 
> > *can we keep this in perspective Please and Thank you. I really believe that most of the pedigree breeders and moggie breeders would like to see ethical breeding of both........If the reference to Hitler or inferences continue this will be closed end off....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

.........

SO you started a thread bashing good breeders for not supporting bad ethics and jaming up rescues with more un-wanted cats?

May I also say I have 3 moggies, love them to death......but if not supporting back yard breeding makes me one of hitlers lot then so be it.

Gill / other mods I dont understand why this thread is allowed to go on when its a clear flame thread. Not a dig at your modding skills but I do think this threads better off dead so to speak.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I was trying to let it get on track, but apparently it won't be so you are right gloworm.......


----------



## Pardalis (Jan 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> When I see people like you posting, I begin to wonder if Hitler was on the right track, just with the wrong target!
> 
> I agree a big gene pool is a good thing. Shame that you clearly don't have one


Mwah!!! Big kisses to you.


----------

